# On the ministry as a learned profession (B. B. Warfield)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 7, 2022)

Say what you will, do what you will, the ministry is a “learned profession”; and the man without learning, no matter with what other gifts he may be endowed, is unfit for its duties. ... A minister must be learned, on pain of being utterly incompetent for his work. But before and above being learned, a minister must be godly.

Benjamin B. Warfield, ‘The Religious Life of Theological Students’, _Union Seminary Magazine_, 24, no. 2 (Dec.-Jan. 1912-13), p. 208.


----------

